# Screenprinted tshirts best glue and stone?



## Fun2shop79 (Jun 19, 2012)

So Ive worked with a few glues but will not hold my rhinestones on once washed and dried. Im looking for a glue that is easy to use and will not come off? Also, is it better to use a hotfix or non hotfix flatback? If hotfix which best wand? Im working with flip flips, bows, and mainly screenprinted t shirts to add few bling. Whats the best bling in a rhinestone? Or shld stick with swark... Crystals? And who carries lead free or suitable stones for childrens items? 

Thank you so much and look forward to this thread..


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Rhinestones will not adhere directly on top of plastisol screen printed t-shirts. They will adhere directly to waterbased inks though. Glue won't hold the stones either on top of plasitsol as I have tried every glue imaginable and they will eventually fall off. If you want to add stones to a plastisol screen printed shirt you will have to add them around the design or make the design in such a way that the stones can catch the fabric of the shirt.

As for your other questions:
1. hotfix stones would be easier for what you are trying to do.
2. I wouldn't use a wand but a heat press. (any wand will work too just time consuming but if that is all you have, any wand will do the job.)
3. This is a tough question to answer because the stone that has the best bling for me and my market may not be best for you and your market. Besides the quality of the different stones produced around the world changes so often it's beginning to become hard to tell them apart. A quick Google search will yield many vendors and it is best to just order a sample from a few suppliers and test them out and make the decision yourself as to which stone is best for you and your project.

Good Luck and welcome to the Forums!


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

I recommend hotfix flatback rhinestones. You could use household iron or heat press to apply them. 
Swaroski crystal is great but expensive. Korean rhinestone is more competitive. Lots of rhinestone suppliers, Google it and have a try order.


----------



## HotFixQueen (Jul 3, 2007)

Fun2shop79 said:


> And who carries lead free or suitable stones for childrens items?


Swarovski's new cut 2038 Hot Fix and the 2058 Flatback are lead compliant with the CPSIA.. As far as the old cut 2028, if you look at the packaging you can tell if they are in compliance by the code on the outside of the packaging.. look for M-Foiled or the "M" just above the picture of the rhinestone on the packaging.. There are a few colors that Swarovski will not be making complaint.. off the top of my head I know that Light Siam, Hyacinth, Sun, Citrine and Fire Opal will not be compliance.


----------

